# pic of queen cells



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

pulled up this rack of cells today. cells have been taking well and are quite big. this frame had a hit of 134 out of 140


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Was that all in one cell builder hive?


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah we put 140 cells in all of our cell builders


----------



## elkridge (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow! More beautiful than morel mushrooms! Congrats.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice morels -- !!!!! I get $20 per pound for morels and Queens are $20 each - looks like its time to start picking queens and let the morels grow a little longer!!!!

haha


Great job on your grafting -- is this your first time or are you a weathered grafter ??


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

my dad and uncle do all grafting. they have a lot more experience than i do. i still do all the grunt work trying to work my way up. lol


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

Great photo!

Going to take a stab at raising queens for my July Nucs this year......


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Nice Greg. Looking good Billyray!


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Wow-looking good Greg.


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow! Really great looking queen cells. You are lucky to have such skilled mentors so close.


----------

